# South Jetty Murrells Inlet



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife and I will be visiting it at least once next month. What's the average depth at high or low tide? Does it differ near the beach to the end? We have fished it several times with mixed results. Wife fishes the ocean side while I fish the inside. Thanks for any help.
Kim

Also we generally buy shrimp from Angela's Fresh Market or 17 
business on side of the road. Any other places have better shrimp???


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's 15-25 in the channel depending on spot and tide and roughly the same all the way out on the inside. Your interest should be on the rocks though unless you're casting to Spanish and blues. Look for rocks making eddies and anything different. 

I get my shrimp from Seven Seas Seafood or Baisch Boys. Baisch will also give you an honest report and tell you how to do it.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Hunter. Was thinking of drift fishing with suspended bait. Will try the ocean side by the rocks. Also will check out the shrimp places you mentioned.
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Floating live shrimp or even fiddlers over the rocks can work great.


----------

